# Benefits of Vaping



## Alex (8/4/15)

*BENEFITS OF VAPING*
04/05/2015








What exactly are the benefits of vaping with electronic cigarettes, anyways? We already know that smoking cigarettes is bad for our health, and are becoming more and more expensive with each passing year.

So why is it so hard to quit?

It’s the nicotine baby!

Nicotine is very addictive. So we continue to smoke our tobacco, just for that nicotine hit, regardless of the many adverse health effects of smoking. You see, in order to get our nicotine, we are also inhaling tar, and carbon monoxide, along with many other cancer causing carcinogens. Cigarettes can contain in excess of 4,000 different chemicals & toxins.

4,000!?! That’s right!

Take a look at your car. Doesn’t the exhaust smell good? How about the roads that you drive on? Have you ever seen a roof being constructed with tar? Doesn’t that sound good? Those are just two things that we are putting in our lungs with each puff on our favorite cigarette.

Did you know that:


Smoking cigarettes is responsible for an estimated 443,000 deaths each year?
About one in every five people die as a result of smoking cigarettes in the United States alone?
Tobacco smoking causes more deaths every year than human immunodeficiency virus (HIV), motor vehicle accidents, alcohol use, suicides, and murders combined?
An estimated 90% of all lung cancer deaths in men and 80% in women are caused by smoking?
An estimated 90% of all deaths from chronic obstructive lung disease are from smoking?
So what’s the big deal about e-cigarettes? I’ll tell you. You get your nicotine delivered in a water vapor. No more tar, no more smoke, no more other chemicals and toxins…period!

I could spout off a long, tiring and boring list of “what the benefits” are, but there are hundreds of pages like that you can read elsewhere. I can tell you it’s cheaper, safer, blah, blah.

No…the only thing that matters, is that I was able to quit smoking along with many, many others who have switched. Now I get my nicotine without even giving smoking another thought. Plus, my wife says I smell a lot better too!

Not only am I able to get my nicotine, I can regulate the strength. I can tapper down to zero percent!

What do you think the big tobacco corporations think about electronic cigarettes? They are scared as hell! They make billions of dollars off of killing people like you and me every year, and now…there is an alternative that simulates the act of smoking…and it is much safer.

Whether or not you want to kick the habit, or are looking for a way to get that nicotine where smoking is banned, give electronic cigarettes a try. I did, and am healthier for it.

But do your research, not all e-cigarettes perform the same. Some are down right lousy, expensive, and are peddled to make a buck. On the other hand, there are others that are extremely effective, enjoyable, and cost effective.

So do your homework before you buy, and your experience will be a positive, healthy one.

source:
http://weirdfactsaboutlife.com/1/post/2015/04/benefits-of-vaping.html

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 5


----------



## Philip (8/4/15)

thats insane how many deaths just from tobacco


----------

